# How to read side-scan images



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a few tips...

Think of side-scan as a light shining out from the center. Areas of relief appear light-colored with shadows behind them. The longer the shadow, the taller the relief.

The white line in the middle is the reflection from the propwash. 

The dark areas in the center represent the water column from the sonar to the bottom on each side of the boat/sonar fish. Light spots in the water column are often reflections from fish bladders.

Hazy areas that cast shadows are usually schools of fish. The harder the object, the lighter the color.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

So, on the left hand side of that image, the dark spots are serious relief with a lot of change? Where fish would be hiding?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> So, on the left hand side of that image, the dark spots are serious relief with a lot of change? Where fish would be hiding?


Yes


----------

